# Bread Cones



## chefkathleen (May 20, 2009)

What a cool idea.



> Bread Cones | Bread Recipes


----------



## Chef Munky (May 20, 2009)

That is a cool idea. Thankies 

Munky.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 20, 2009)

I thought it was a cleaver idea. Glad you liked it.


----------



## Chef Munky (May 21, 2009)

Just found these.I'm going to have to try making some soon.

Cream Roll Horns & Cannoli Forms


Munky.


----------



## chefkathleen (May 21, 2009)

Good price too Munk. Thanks.


----------

